# Please keep Riley (my non golden) in your prayers...



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im sorry if this turns into a long post..I am so scared and upset...my daughters dog, Riley, who had to come back home to live with me because she was not happy at college with my daughter had to go to the vet today and now she has to stay overnight at the ER vet.
I am so worried about her. We woke up this morning and she was FINE...ate peed pooed all normal. Well about an 1/2 hour later she rang the bell to go out and I was reading a magazine and didnt want to get my coat on and go back out so I just said wait a sec..well when I finished the article I turned and looked at her and she did not look good..and she would not look good she was walking real gingerly and just was not herself. She layed around most of the day not sleeping, but just laying there looking pitiful...she felt cold so I put a blanket over her as she was laying on the couch. I was going to take her to the vet tomorrow if she didnt seem better....well.... I was in the kitchen...I heard her get up and then I heard her nails on the floor and when I looked up she was getting up she just stood there with her tail way between her legs. I called the vet and they said to bring her right in..well they did blood work..her white count is WAY high and her albulin (not sure of the spelling) maybe protein are low..they did xrays and her tummy was FULL..she vomited a bit after the xrays and they also gave her hydrogen peroxide and she vomited more..jsut dog food and her treats..nothing else showed up on the xrays. The vet said that she needed to be monitored at the ER so they gave her some fluids and put a line in for intravenus (sorry about the spelling) antibiotics and sent us over to the ER vet. They told me that her pulse is weak and her heart rate is high..her temp is low so they will be keeping her ona warming blanket and that they will call me in the morning...and I can call them durint the night if I want. They also are monitoring her BP and my do an ultrasound in the AM depending on how she does during the night.
I am so worried. They vet said she may be septic and thats why she has the high white count. I am so worried I dont know what to think. 
Please, please keep Riley in your prayers. We love her so much and are very scared. I just got off the phone with my daughter and she is so upset. 
Thanks for listening to this long post.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Poor Riley. She will definitely be in my prayers.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Will be keeping Riley in our thoughts as well.....hope she`ll be okay!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

So many dogs get really sick and then make an incredible recovery. I'm hoping so much your Riley is one of these stories. She's where she needs to be. We'll pray with you, you get some sleep. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

prayers coming from pa. for the pup
beth, moose and angel


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

Sending big hugs to all of you from MD tonight. Riley is in my prayers, I know it has to be a very scary time for you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all so much. Its going to be a long night. I just called, they said that she is still very sick and they are still monitoring her. She is getting special fluids to increase her protein levels and she is sitting up a bit more than before.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

There is some improvement, you need to hang on to that. I'm such a worrier myself, I know how hard it is ... but there *is improvement*. Riley can pull through this, she's right where she needs to be.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Amy, prayers flying to Riley and you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

I will keep Riley and all of you in my prayers. It's so scary when our furbabies are sick.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We will keep Riley in our prayers that it is something she can fight and be back home soon. Keep thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks you all..your kind words really help and I appreciate you all.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a scary thing to have to go through--the suddeness of her illness is enough to drive you crazy. 

We're sending prayers your way--we hope you and your pup get a good nights sleep and are much, much better by morning.

Peace,

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That sounds so scary. I'm glad Riley is at the vet and getting the care he need. Fingers and toes crossed up here in Maine. I'm sure you will keep us posted.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

You've got her in the right place to get her help. Postive thoughts for all of you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and prayers but Im so very sad to say that Riley went to the Rainbow Bridge at about 1:45 this morning, 1/12/10 She just kept getting worse no matter what the vet did....we had to help her cross. We are heartbroken....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have only just seen the post and i am so sorry that Riley went to the bridge and the vet could not save him.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I have only just seen this thread I am so sorry for your sudden loss of Riley.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor baby, I hope she's feeling better real soon!


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

So sorry to hear. Big hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh shoot, I really hoped I would read something different this morning. I'm so sorry


----------

